# Steering Mod



## dreadsword (Dec 2, 2002)

Hey all... merry christmas!

A while back, I had some email correspondence with a gentleman named Dan who was kind enough to share the following with me... its about a replacement rack for short, short steering, lock to lock. Apparently b13 sentra is 3.7 turns stock - the kits mentioned here will knock it down to 2.5. Fast like nuts, buy apparently sort of dangerous until you're really used to it. I used to drive a 98 civic, which if I'm not mistaken has steering in the low 4's - 4.1 or so - and the nx1600 steering definitely feels more responsive... so, one day in the future this mod is on my list. Anyone else done it? Anyway, on with the show...

Dan's Wisdom...

Hey thanks Rod! I got it from Texas Steer in Fort Worth, Texas. Their phone number is 817-222-1828. Talk to Phan and tell him that Dan Oliver with a Nissan Sentra bought one from him before and that you'd like a good price. I'd recommend the 2.5 lock-to-lock ratio. He gives the choice of stock (3.7), 2.75, and 2.5. I had the 2.75 and it's pretty good but when I was driving in city, I would have liked to have the 2.5. Doing a right turn (90degree turn) I would have to move my hand from 12 o'clock to 8-9 o'clock on the steering wheel. I imagine with the 2.5, that same turn would go from 12 o'clock to 5-6 o'clock.

Just so you know, the steering will change dramatically. Be careful! Once you get used to it, you will have a car that steers like a dream. If you take it out to an event like SCCA or track meets you'll benefit from not having to move your whole arm around and around each turn. One time, I was going 70mph and I had my 205/50/15 Kumho tires on the car, I switched lanes real quick and my tires barked and I didn't even oversteer.  A little like the fast and the furious.

The steering upgrade is really worth it, going from my Sentra to a 1990 civic was a change. The civics' steering wheel turns like 4 turns instead of 2.75 so when I was in a parking lot, it took me forever to turn the steering wheel that many times without power steering!

Dan Oliver

P.S. Change the rack & pinion bushings, tie-rod ends and inners, and anything else that can be changed when you put in your rack & pinion, preventive maintenance. Also, an alignment will be necessary unless you count the threads on the tie-rods perfectly from a previous, good alignment.


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

dreadsword said:


> *Hey all... merry christmas!
> 
> A while back, I had some email correspondence with a gentleman named Dan who was kind enough to share the following with me...
> 
> ...


What sort of product is this? A faster steering rack? It doesnt really say in the post.

Mike


----------



## dreadsword (Dec 2, 2002)

Mike - made the edit, sorry. Its late in my timezone, man!


----------



## PhattyB13 (Apr 30, 2002)

so it is an entire bolt in replacement rack.. how much does this thign cost.... maybe a group buy..... 

I was goign to get rid of my power steering and got with a Sentra E rack later this month when I do my SR20 swap.. but this looks liek it may be kinda kool... keep us posted


----------



## dreadsword (Dec 2, 2002)

Yeah - I'll follow it up in the new year and post something in the group buy section when I've got some prices. It does sound like a pretty cool mod, and definitely out of the mainstream.

Merry Christmas!

--R


----------



## driftedse-r (Dec 31, 2002)

is there any news on price yet, im really interested


----------



## dreadsword (Dec 2, 2002)

Oh, um, heh - nope not yet. Things have been a little crazy post holidays. Feel free to give texas steer a call in the mean time, or hopefully I'll get to it in the next two or three weeks.

Thanks,
--R


----------



## blairellis (Jul 6, 2002)

do you guys have any idea how difficult this is to swap out??

hats off to those who want to do it...i know i sure as hell wouldnt want to


----------



## dreadsword (Dec 2, 2002)

Well, it wouldn't be any more difficult than just rebuilding the rack and pinion - just use these parts instead of OEM's. I don't know how hard that is, although I assume that it must be done occaisonally. Dan Oliver didn't seem to indicate any particular difficulty, but then again Dan seems pretty hardcore.

I agree that the steering mod would be a risky undertaking and would probably have quite an impact on streetability. I mean if you jerked your wheel *at all* to avoid some one doing a bad lane change for instance, you'd probably flip your car. I guess you need to be very skilled and in control to street a car with this mod.


----------

